# gestion photos sur iPhoto pour iPad



## tib51 (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai des soucis concernant la gestion des photos depuis iPhoto pour iPad.
J'utilise ce logiciel pour retoucher mes photos lorsque je suis en déplacement. Là dessus pas de soucis, il est pratique et performant, je suis ravi de l'utilisation de cette App.
Je rentre d'un voyage, et j'ai environ 250 photos que j'ai gardée, retouchée, recadrée etc.
Je les ai importées directement depuis la carte sd de mon appareil dans l'iPad depuis l'adaptateur SD Apple.

Là où je suis perplexe, c'est sur la gestion des photos elles même.
Déja pour importer, cela se passe depuis l'App "Photos". Bon.... d'accord... Ensuite, le rangement dans une photothèque existante ou la création d'une photothèque, tout cela se passe toujours depuis l'application photos. La selection et la suppression de toutes les photos qui ne conviennnent pas, idem, tout se passe depuis Photos.

Ensuite j'ouvre iPhoto pour la retouche. Mais là, je n'ai plus moyen de supprimer des photos, ni de créer ou modifier des photothèques, pas possible non plus de basculer une photo dans une autre photothèque que celle où elle a été rangée depuis "Photos" !!!

La selection d'un groupe de photo ne peut pas se faire par plus de 32 photos, si on veut selectionner 100 ou 150 photos conjointes, il faut le faire manuellement, une à une, en restant appuyé sur la miniature, à gauche de l'espace de travail.

Et là où cela devient n'importe quoi, c'est que si on n'a pas son ordinateur à coté de soi, les photos sont en gros inutilisables. Impossible d'exporter mes 250 vers quoi que ce soit (les exports vers d'autres appli de type dropbox ne peuvent se faire qu'une photo par une photo). L'export via facebook se fait par plus gros groupe (100 par 100), mais je n'ai pas du tout envie que mes photos pros se retrouvent sur mon facebook. Aucune possibilité d'envoyer sur un flux de photo... Je me retrouve avec mes 250 photos, et impossible pour l'instant de les mettre dans un endroit où quelqu'un d'autre pourrait les récupérer !

Autre chose de bizarre, c'est que les photos modifiée n'aparaissent pas modifiée dans l'applications "photos".
Les photos supprimées au tout début, depuis Photos" apparaissent lorsque j'affiche mes photos en vue "photos" et non en vue "album". Ça veut dire qu'elle sont encore là, quelque part, en train de prendre de la place, alors que je voudrais les virer définitivement...
Il faudrait que lorsqu'on installe iPhoto sur iOS, cela remplace l'application photos, mais qu'iPhoto gère l'aspect organisation....

Bref, je suis un peu perplexe face à ces incohérences... Avez vous eu les même expériences ? Quelqu'un a t'il réussi à résoudre certaints points problématiques ?

Je vous remercie d'avance !

Thibaut Casters


----------



## placedeclichy (30 Mai 2013)

et totale incompréhension du fonctionnement d'Iphoto sur Ipad... 
en "étiquetant" les photos pour en faire des sortes d'albums, ça semble créer à chaque fois une nouvelle photo et j'en suis à 8000 photos puisque parfois j'avais attribué allégrement plusieurs étiquettes à la même photo, celles par exemple où il y avait trop personnes... du coup ça devient une vraie pagaille... et il faut effectivement repasser par un ordi pour tout réeffacer et recommencer........
Très très déçue par ce logiciel... j'en cherche toujours un facile à utiliser pour un usage familial... transférer les photos, les classer par personne et/ou chronologiquement... enfin un truc vraiment très simple quoi... vous en connaissez vous ??
Merci d'avance...


----------

